# triggasorous meets the convicts



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Trigga-sorous meets the convicts *

Work and weather have conspired to keep me off the water for the past couple of months, so I was jonesing for the opportunity to go.

Yesterday was the opporortunity I had been looking for. What a great day to be on the water with family and friends.

Started out in the pass looking for sheepies and we caught 7 nice ones along with this well over legal red snapper who was promptly returned after the picture.










After the morning fun with the sheepshead decided to make a run offshore looking for the trigger bite. On the second stop my fishing buddy was rewarded with this 10.5 lber.










Went on to catch 8 nice triggerfish and one mingo who appeared to be lost and wanted to go home with us.


Final tally shown below- Mark


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang..nice trigger!! Thats a nice mess of fish. Congrats


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Nice haul.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

DAMN!! Thats a big trigger, Congrats.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish. wow,what a trigger.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

damn fine trigger. i have only seen one bigger than that. a friend of mine caught one that was a hair under 13lbs about 10 years ago.


----------

